# Do you shoot or not shoot (Red Fox)



## Dave Rabs

Last night I was sitting in my deer blind and I hear a little twig snap behind me. At first I thought it may be one of the hundreds of squirrels in m y woods so I didn't turn. Then I heard it even closer. I turn to my right ( I'm a righty shot so it was a bad spot for me) and there stands behind me about 10 feet a red fox. He had 0 idea I was there because the wind was blowing right at me. I was on the ground mind u. He sees me turn around and I could see in his eyes it was an "oooh shiiit" moment haha! Then he charged at me a few steps and I was in shock. He made a broadside turn and stood facing me for about 30 seconds. I raised my gun and bang! This fox jumped at least 4 foot in the air straight up right as I pulled the triiger and I missed him claen. Then POOF! He was G O N E! I only shot at him because of its aggressive nature. Would you have done the same? I have got a look at this fox 3 times this year he has walked righ by me and never even saw me. I think he's on all the turkey my property is holding. My grandmother has a ittle white toy poodle that this fox has ran out of the tree line across the whole yard after and then saw people and turned around running. I'm thinking I'm gonna have to finish the job on mister fox now. I've had about enough of his antics for a lifetime. What do you all think?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soggybtmboys

Sounds like you hit him, better look around some more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dave Rabs

I looked around this morning again and could see any sign. I would have hit him with a 12 gauge 3 inch mag slugger. I doubt he would have ran at all if I'd have hit him. I looked hard today for about and hour. I would never leave an animal lay out in the woods without going back for it. Its against my religion : )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild bill

some people do. some dont. personally i have been releasing them from my traps. just remember you need a fur harvesters license to shoot a fox.


----------



## Topshelf

wild bill said:


> some people do. some dont. personally i have been releasing them from my traps. just remember you need a fur harvesters license to shoot a fox.


I believe ??? I read in the hunting guide that all you need is a small game for Fox on your own property. I had a similar incident on Nov 16th. Was in my tree stand and had a Red Fox right under me and around me for probably 20 minutes.

Gleaned this from the DNR book 
Oct 15 to Mar 1st. Small game license. .22 cal rimfire or smaller rifle you need a furbearers license.


----------



## William H Bonney

Fox, yote, ****, possum,,, BOOM!! I don't care if their aggressive or not..:lol:


----------



## Dale87

Topshelf said:


> I believe ??? I read in the hunting guide that all you need is a small game for Fox on your own property.





> Fur Harvester License
> All persons who hunt and trap furbearing animals, including those who trap or hunt on their own enclosed farmland or private property, must have a valid fur harvester license. This license allows you to hunt fox, bobcat, coyote or raccoon, and trap badger, bobcat, fisher, marten, fox, coyote, weasel, mink, raccoon, muskrat, beaver, otter, skunk or opossum.





> Small Game Hunting License
> A small game license entitles you to hunt rabbit, hare, squirrel, pheasant, ruffed grouse, woodcock, quail, crow, coyote and waterfowl during the open season. Opossum, porcupine, weasel, red squirrel, skunk, ground squirrel and woodchuck also may be taken year-round with a valid hunting license.


I think your thinking of coyotes and raccoons that are about to, or are doing damage which can be taken year round on your own private land. But that doesn't apply to fox though.

Now on to the question if I would have shot at that fox. I wouldn't have shot it unless I had a fur harvester license unless of course it ran and latched onto my leg or was foaming from the mouth or something.


----------



## wild bill

Topshelf said:


> I believe ??? I read in the hunting guide that all you need is a small game for Fox on your own property. I had a similar incident on Nov 16th. Was in my tree stand and had a Red Fox right under me and around me for probably 20 minutes.
> 
> Gleaned this from the DNR book
> Oct 15 to Mar 1st. Small game license. .22 cal rimfire or smaller rifle you need a furbearers license.



like dale posted. a fox is a furbearer an is not covered under a small game license unless it falls under the doing or about to do damage.


----------



## Topshelf

wild bill said:


> like dale posted. a fox is a furbearer an is not covered under a small game license unless it falls under the doing or about to do damage.


You guys are both right. I didnt realize that a fox was considered a furbearer? I always thought it fell under the small game. 
Never took one before or really even saw one before when I had a gun in my hands. 

Good info guys!


----------



## Dale87

wild bill said:


> like dale posted. a fox is a furbearer an is not covered under a small game license unless it falls under the doing or about to do damage.


Actually Wild Bill, i'm pretty sure fox aren't open to being shot if they are about to or are doing damage under regular circumstances. I'm not sure if you could get a special permit from the DNR though. The only animals that you can shoot out side of the regular season is raccoons and coyotes, and i'm pretty sure you don't even need a small game license to shoot them if they are doing or about to do damage. Also you can shoot crows if they are causing a human/animal conflict or posing a health hazard.


----------



## T.J.

William H Bonney said:


> Fox, yote, ****, possum,,, BOOM!! I don't care if their aggressive or not..:lol:


ya man. i wood like every one of those to be on the endangered species list for a few years that and farrell cats then maybe duck and pheasant numbers will go back up.


----------

